# Customer Bobcat



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Just finished this cat up for a customer. I really enjoy working with small mammals, next to fish reproductions they may be my favorite.


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Man I thought you had taken a pic of a live cat. Love the claws
Ryan


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats a cool cat! nice job. I hope to get up north next year and trap one of those buggers.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah thats a hell of a job, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice.


----------

